# Best place to order furry comics in print form?



## Sweet Pea the Malamute (Oct 17, 2012)

Maybe that sounds odd, but I collect comics, and prefer to have physical copies, as opposed to just 'online' versions.

What are some places that have a good selection? Are there places that also have back issues/collectable copies?

I'm mainly looking for good stories and art; m/m yiff is Ok, as well, though I do like some substance.


----------



## TreacleFox (Oct 18, 2012)

FurPlanet and SofaWolf are good places to look.


----------



## Poetigress (Oct 18, 2012)

Try Rabbit Valley. They also carry titles from FurPlanet, Sofawolf, and a lot of other furry publishers, so it can be a good one-stop shop.

http://www.rabbitvalley.com/


----------



## cpam (Oct 18, 2012)

There's also Second Ed Mail Order, the original furry bookseller (http://www.second-ed-mailorder.com/).

You can also find furry comics at IndyPlanet (http://indyplanet.com/store/index.php), but, as it's not specifically a furry-only site, you have to hunt around for them.  Most will be either under 'fantasy' or 'science fiction'.


----------



## Sweet Pea the Malamute (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks, everyone. I've collected 'normal' and underground/indie comics for years, going to cons, and ordering them from places like Metropolis, James Payette, and a lot of other places, but I've not seen any specifically furry comics at these places. I tend to collect mainly Golden Age and Silver Age, with a good deal of 80s-90s underground/alternative stuff. Most of the stuff I love best was put out before I was even born, oddly enough...maybe that's what makes it fun.

But I'd love to start exploring the world of furry comics, to see how far the form has evolved...


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 18, 2012)

A lot of furry comics are poorly written, unfortunately.


----------



## cpam (Oct 18, 2012)

You might also want to check directly with some of the publishers, as they generally keep backstock of their books (at least, until they finally run out).  MU Press isn't around anymore, but they still have a website for most of the titles they used to publish.  Radio Comix is still a very active concern and has an online store.  Fantagraphics used to publish *Critters* and *Captain Jack*; Thoughts & Images published *Albedo*, considered the archetypical furry comic (look for Steve Gallacci; he hangs about here from time to time); *Usagi Yojimbo*, one of the most acclaimed comics, furry or otherwise, has been collected by three different publishers - Mirage, Fantagraphics, and, currently, Dark Horse.  Jarlidium Press has been collecting some of the ongoing webcomics like *Endtown* and *Deer Me*.  And, if you hunt the back issue boxes at conventions, you can even find old copies of DC Comics' *Captain Carrot And His Amazing Zoo Crew* or Marvel Comics' *Ren & Stimpy*.  (R&S was drawn by a couple of animators who were very much active in the fandom; one even maintains a page on Furaffinity.)

Happy hunting.


----------

